# Teenage Flash Mob Robberies on the Rise



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

[QUOTEThe same technologies that for years have brought together the mostly benign and goofy "flash mobs," in which groups suddenly break into dance at a mall or stumble around like zombies at train stations, is being used to plan and execute bold robberies.

Called "flash robs," these crimes are being organized by young teenagers through various social media outlets, most notably Twitter.

Police say the suspects select a time and place and enter the store in droves taking what they want and leaving before security or police can catch them.

Some of the most brazen robberies take place in the light of day and on busy streets despite all the security cameras and the watchful eyes of workers.[/QUOTE]

Teenage Flash Mob Robberies on the Rise - FoxNews.com

Just one more reason to be happy that I don't work retail anymore. These little punks need the beat down of a lifetime. What the hell is wrong with people? I would have never dreamed of stealing anything when I was a kid, be proud and boastful about getting on the news.


----------

